# Connexion en wifi fait cracher les applications

## Fulgurance

Bonsoir, voilà je me suis en fait rendu compte d'un problème. 

Jusque là, je n'utilisais que ma connexion internet via le câble. J'ai voulu tester la connexion en wifi (avec NetworkManager). 

Les réseaux alentours s'affichent bien et quand je saisie le mot de passe de ma box, aucun soucis. Une fois connecté par contre à la box, il se passe un truc dement ! Dès que je veux lancer une application quelconque, elle crash et ne s'ouvre pas ! Même si je fais changement de session ou un reboot en mode graphique, il ne se passe absolument rien ! Plasma ne m'affiche même pas l'écran de fermeture, je reste sur le bureau !!! 

Comment ça se fait ?!? (j'ai le même problème sur le compte root en graphique)

----------

